# 5 exercises to get rid of under arm fat



## Ruthanne (Feb 28, 2018)

Here are some exercises to get rid of underarm and side of breast fat:

https://betterme.guru/11828-5-exerc...551f846b4e446178ec4a&utm_campaign=partnership


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 28, 2018)

Ruthanne--I think the "pushing away from the table" exercise works best.   :lol:


----------



## terry123 (Feb 28, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Ruthanne--I think the "pushing away from the table" exercise works best.   :lol:


Me too!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 28, 2018)

Ruthanne.  On your original post,  I thought it said,  "SEXercises"    LOL


----------



## hearlady (Feb 28, 2018)

Looks easy enough while watching tv.


----------



## James (Feb 28, 2018)

This works


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 28, 2018)

hearlady said:


> Looks easy enough while watching tv.


Yeah, I hope to try it!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 28, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Ruthanne--I think the "pushing away from the table" exercise works best.   :lol:


lol.  I think though that you would not get the same benefits as the exercises...


----------



## garnet (Mar 24, 2018)

that does help burn fat but not the hanging skin afterwards


----------



## garnet (Mar 24, 2018)

super high sodium liquid diet


----------

